# Sulawesi Snails



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Will a Sulawesi snail go well in a tropical 30 gallon community tank? I have an Opaline Gourami, several danios and rasbora, and four bronze cories. Eventually, I might get an Electric Blue Ram. 
-What should I feed the snail?
-Will it get along with a mystery snail that occasionally visits?
-Will my fish bother it?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Like Tylos and Posos? 

If so, I've kept them and they're nice. They are peace-loving and can be kept with most everything except fish that devour snails. They'll chew on leaves sometimes but wasn't a big deal, (to me). They eat a lot...you can't assume they'll survive picking or scavenging like other snails. They need to be fed or they'll perish. They'll eat processed herbivore foods amongst other things and if you smash the food into a fine flour they'll go crazy for it. IMO, flouring their food is a must if they're kept in a community tank. Some of mine grew nearly to the size of baseballs. And what's neat is their shells are so diverse...many shapes and colors. They're like little collectibles. They're just cool looking all around and fun to watch. They may need to be acclimated to bright light, or they'll just sit there and do nothing or hide forever. They have specific water needs but I can't remember them off hand. You'll want to check that out though. I kept mine with Angelfish so I'm thinking soft and acid is it...but do check to be certain. And do take into consideration whether they're wild caught or tank raised...wild caught will definitely need lower light and finely ground food, at least initially. I personally would seek tank raised specimens.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

No sulawesi's then. I'm not giving it separate food. But I did get a vampire shrimp, she's really awesome.


----------

